# Reticulatus python dominance



## KoUKoS (Mar 19, 2010)

I wanna ask which reticulated pythons are co-dominant and dominant??


And which of the following are co-dominant and dominant??

Granite
Anthrax
Titanium
plutonium


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

the jury is still out 100% on anthrax/granite backs, it is possible that anthrax is the super form of granite back but possibly granite back is co-dom with a different super, test breeding will hopefull prove this out. titanium is recessive, plutonium is a combination morph with titanium and super tiger, super tiger obviously being co-dom.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

other co-dom morphs are sunfire
planiunum/fire 
tiger
bob clark "new morph"
golden child
lemon glow


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

ern79 said:


> other co-dom morphs are sunfire
> planiunum/fire
> tiger
> bob clark "new morph"
> ...


Are GC, lemon glow, and the new morph dom or co-dom? what the super form of these? any pics? :2thumb:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

pastelpythons27 said:


> Are GC, lemon glow, and the new morph dom or co-dom? what the super form of these? any pics? :2thumb:


none of these have been fully proven, lemon glow and new morph havent yet been done expect to see this within the next year. G.C has kind of been done but results were inconclusive, nerd thought they could pick out darker or black offspring from their g.c to g.c clutch future test breeding will this


----------



## richard0lowe (Dec 20, 2008)

was planning on getting a pair of lav [or white phase] tigers with to potential for an albino super tiger, however would i need at least a het titanium to make a plutonium with the super tiger?


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

both parents would need to be at least het titanium at at least both tigers to get a plutonium


----------

